# Custom 6 viv build "Floating Mountains"



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

This build was started last fall. Still got a long way to go yet. If anyone is interested you can check out the entire build thread here: Custom 6 viv build. "Floating Mountains" | Canadart
It's been a fun ride so far and I haven't started the fancy stuff yet. 
Thanks for looking. 
Cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adirondack Chinchillas (Feb 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## MNfrog8838 (May 19, 2014)

WOW! I just read through your whole build thread, I am blown away.

Great job, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I would assume that the original rock work was there as thermal mass to store, hold, and radiate out the heat generated from the wood burning stove. 

Not to be a debbie downer but I'm worried about the tanks overheating... Im not saying that the rocks will get red hot, but the idea behind thermal mass is that the heat is stored. 

Think along the lines of charging a glow in the dark ball with a light bulb, then keeping the ball in the dark. It stores the light while exposed to it, holds it when the light is removed, and then radiates it out for a while.

Aside from that worry, the tanks look great and you put a lot of ingenuity into making them.

Edit:

I just saw your reply to a similar post in that other forum:
"I've been expecting these concerns. The stove's heat is all pushed forward away from the vivs, the area around the foundation, behind the stove is actually quite cool. It will be even cooler once it is sealed by the glass doors. The stone foundation is inherently cool in the winter months. I promise not to cook any frogs."

Have you run the stove with the vivariums sealed yet?


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

The stone foundation is 100 years older than the gas fireplace. There will be no issues with over heating the vivs. The gas stove is easily regulated and is not the only source of heat in the room. The heat levels are perfect now, 65-75, once the doors go on they will get less heat from the fireplace and more from the lights. Trust that everything has been well thought out and that I am not a moron. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Such an amazing and beautiful build


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

really neat!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

You know that stove will make a terrible seat... 

Maybe replace it with a throne or toilet?

Neat project, to be fair for me the stove would get in MY way because I would undoubtably lean on it while on!

-Andrew


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Just read your build thread. Attention to detail is impeccable. 

Your stencil creation is brilliant, although if I may, I would recommend getting a good drafting compass with the pencil attachment and maybe a small wheel for the other end. Then insert a marker and I think you could get it done easier.

I still think the heater should swap spots with the massage chair though. 

-Andrew


----------

